# how long does it take to recover from a cycle after pct?



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

In your experiences how long does it take for you to 'recover' after a cycle of test and what are the tell tale signs?

Am in pct now after using test at 500mg/pw.

Will i recover during pct or some time after?

cheers


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Sometime after, thats as good an answer as you are going to get (how long is a piece of string).

Tell tale signs, feeling normal again is a good sign lol, best to get blood tests to be sure though.


----------



## deiswoodlawn (May 23, 2009)

I've been told by a very experienced user 2-2.5 months after last jab minimum, but that's hearsay as I personally have no clue and was wondering the same myself.


----------



## joshiboy (Feb 29, 2008)

ive been off a month and feel fantastic!


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

shauno said:


> In your experiences how long does it take for you to 'recover' after a cycle of test and what are the tell tale signs?
> 
> Am in pct now after using test at 500mg/pw.
> 
> ...


all depends on what compounds too mate, Deca etc can shut you down bad, I had been off for a year and still felt like crap,Very low test, still no morning wood etc put fat on easy.

Back on a course now and it's all good.Think i maybe on TRT soon..

****ing **** body i have


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

Been off for 6 weeks and 3 days now and i am actually starting to feel a lot better.

I was feeling very tired and depressed between the 2-5 week mark.

I think your age has a lot to do with it because i doubt i would feel the same way if i was in my 30s instead of 23....

I am not recovered yet full recovery takes a long time but i am back to the point where i feel good. Sex drive is still pretty low ie once a day is plenty but it was a bit crap all year when i was dieting so i cant really tell a difference.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

tbh i am getting morning wood i just dont feel as strong in the gym, like the first few reps of a heavy set arnt 'there' anymore. im working for every rep again alot more if that makes sense.

Been 4 weeks since last jab and im feeling alrite, bit weaker though but i just have to get that strength level back now.

I know that any strength or size i have lost ill earn back slowly naturally if i keep my graft up.


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> best to get blood tests to be sure though.


+1


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

i know in an ideal world we should get bloods done, but lets face it how many lads on here who use gear have actually had them done.


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

me :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

deiswoodlawn said:


> I've been told by a very experienced user 2-2.5 months after last jab minimum, but that's hearsay as I personally have no clue and was wondering the same myself.


very experianced...do you mean big?? there is no set time scale as it depends on many things like the steroids used deca will shut you down longer than say D/bol.

duration is an issue as well and so is your body.......along with how effective your PCT plan was



joshiboy said:


> ive been off a month and feel fantastic!


if you used a long ester in your cycle then this could be the reason for feeling good.....



shauno said:


> i know in an ideal world we should get bloods done, but lets face it how many lads on here who use gear have actually had them done.


i get them done before and after every cycle why wouldn'y you? is your health not important?

the only true way to get a definative answer is to get bloods done a full screen of your endocrine system......


----------



## deiswoodlawn (May 23, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> very experianced...do you mean big?? there is no set time scale as it depends on many things like the steroids used deca will shut you down longer than say D/bol.
> 
> duration is an issue as well and so is your body.......along with how effective your PCT plan was


10 year user, amateur state level champ, several places away from IFBB Pro card, and yes big. Though I forgot to mention, which was silly of me, we were talking specifically about a lower dose test enth cycle, but that's one man's opinions based on his own experiences, and thus should be taken as such.


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

On last day of PCT (clomid,nolva for a month) yeehaa, sexdrive was back to normal about 2weeks in and that was after 8 month blast and cruise.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

deiswoodlawn said:


> 10 year user, amateur state level champ, several places away from IFBB Pro card, and yes big. Though I forgot to mention, which was silly of me, we were talking specifically about a lower dose test enth cycle, but that's one man's opinions based on his own experiences, and thus should be taken as such.


my point was that size does not equal intelligence was not a dig at you though.....



ZAXXXXX said:


> On last day of PCT (clomid,nolva for a month) yeehaa, sexdrive was back to normal about 2weeks in and that was after 8 month blast and cruise.


sex drive is not a good indication that you are recovered i don't lose sex drive at all


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

deiswoodlawn said:


> 10 year user, amateur state level champ, several places away from IFBB Pro card, and yes big.


And that means he is an endocrinology expert? :confused1:

+1 to Pscarb


----------



## deiswoodlawn (May 23, 2009)

Andrikos said:


> And that means he is an endocrinology expert? :confused1:





deiswoodlawn said:


> but that's one man's opinions based on his own experiences, and thus should be taken as such.


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

We re talking about serious stuff here , steroids are not candy.Especially in this particular issue of PCT medical exams are a given and outweigh any personal experience of me , you, or anybody IMO.


----------



## deiswoodlawn (May 23, 2009)

Andrikos said:


> We re talking about serious stuff here , steroids are not candy.Especially in this particular issue of PCT medical exams are a given and outweigh any personal experience of me , you, or anybody IMO.





deiswoodlawn said:


> but that's one man's opinions based on his own experiences, *and thus should be taken as such.*


I think we'd all prefer blood tests.


----------

